# Windows 7 ALLE Treiber Installationen fehlgeschlagen!



## Leon_Lefty (4. Februar 2017)

Hallo liebe PCGH community, 

Ich hoffe ich schreibe im richtigen topic. Jedenfalls hab ich ein großes Problem mit Windows, bin nach langer suche bei google und co. nicht fündig geworden und langsam mit meinem Fachchinesisch am Ende 

Verzeiht mir die Rechtschreibfehler die Tastatur vom Laptop ist ziemlich klein <.<

Zum System: 
Windows 7 x64 sp1
16GB DDR3 RAM
256GB Crutical SSD
1TB HDD
GTX 970 - NVIDIA
Intel i5 4690k
Tastatur : Razer Black Widow Chroma 2014


Jedenfalls angefangen hat alles so :

Ich habe mir ein Headset von Amazon bestellt (Turtle Beach px22). Nach 2 Stunden langer suche hab ich es dann endlich geschafft das Headset zu installieren. Es lag an den Windows Updates (Die ich NIE installier)

Nachdem endlich das Headset lief, ging leider meine Tastatur nicht mehr. bzw ich muss es anders ausdrücken, Die Tastatur wird erkannt (Leuchtet & ist Funktionsfähig) nur leider wird Sie nicht mehr in der dazu gehörigen Software erkannt (Razer Synapse). Erst dachte ich Okay, dann spinnt die Software rum -> Neuinstallation -> Nix gebracht. 
Dann habe ich angefangen die Geräte Treiber neu zu Installieren, leider sagt mir Windows nun bei jeder Installation einer Gerätetreibersoftware dass Sie nicht Installiert werden kann (Bei der Installation/Suche steht da: "Windows Update wird durchsucht") Da ich ausschließen wollte das es nur die Tastatur ist, habe ich die Maus auch Deinstalliert und wieder neu angesteckt. -> Selber fehler, kann den Treiber nicht Installieren.

Ist schließe dabei auf Windows Update zurück, die jetzt aber "dank" des headsets auf dem neustem Stand sind. 

Falls jemand eine Idee hat bitte raus damit !!!!  

Danke jetzt schon - Leon


----------



## LP96 (5. Februar 2017)

Wieso installiert man keine Windows-Updates 
Dass man die 2-3 Wochen aufschiebt kann ich ja noch verstehen, ab und an gibt es da ja mal Probleme.
Ich würde mal blind darauf tippen, dass dein Update Client Probleme macht. Ließe sich überprüfen, indem du guckst, was das neueste installierte Update ist.
In dem Falle müsste man den Update Client manuell aktualieseren, damit er wieder Updates finden und installieren kann.

Kannst noch die manuelle Treiberinstallation (mittels Herstellertreibern) ausprobieren, um zu prüfen, ob die Treiberinstallation offline normal funktioniert.


----------



## claster17 (5. Februar 2017)

Wenn du es überhaupt nicht zum laufen bekommst, kannst du immer noch alles plattmachen und neuinstallieren (mit Updates).



LP96 schrieb:


> Wieso installiert man keine Windows-Updates
> Dass man die 2-3 Wochen aufschiebt kann ich ja noch verstehen, ab und an gibt es da ja mal Probleme.



Und einige fragen sich noch, warum Microsoft das ganze ab Win10 erzwingt. Hier haben wir ein Paradebeispiel.


----------



## Leon_Lefty (5. Februar 2017)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten 





claster17 schrieb:


> Wenn du es überhaupt nicht zum laufen bekommst, kannst du immer noch alles plattmachen und neuinstallieren (mit Updates).



Nein, eine Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems wollte ich nicht erst vornehmen. (Aller letzte Option )

Ich habe mit Windows Updates einfach nur Schlechte erfahrungen gemacht (Wie jetzt schon wieder >.< ). Seitdem mach ich einfach keine mehr. Sehe darin keine Vorteile und auch keine Nachteile außer das neuste Sicherheitsupdate.



 LP96 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal blind darauf tippen, dass dein Update Client Probleme macht. Ließe sich überprüfen, indem du guckst, was das neueste installierte Update ist.
> In dem Falle müsste man den Update Client manuell aktualieseren, damit er wieder Updates finden und installieren kann.



Bin gerade noch auf Arbeit und weiß nicht was ich aktuell für ein Update Installiert habe. 
Werde aber versuchen den Win-Update Client zu Aktualisieren, mal schauen ob es dann Funktioniert >.>


----------



## LP96 (5. Februar 2017)

Microsoft Security Bulletins

Man filtere für Windows 7 x64 und sortiere nach Rating. Dann kommen 134 kritische Updates, die Sicherheitslücken schließen.
Das würde ich mal als sehr starken Nachteil von keine Updates einstufen. Dazu kommen noch Stabilitätsupdates etc.
Wenn man sein Windows extrem anfällig lassen will, dann gerne, aber es gibt schon einen Grund, warum man zumindestens die kritischen Updates einspielt.

Das Windows Update gerade nicht funktioniert hängt auch eher damit zusammen, dass du keine Update machst.
Denn der Update-Client wurde schon einige Male wegen Alter des Betriebssystems angepasst. Dadurch dass keine Updates da sind, macht der jetzt arge Probleme.


----------



## Andi-Latte (5. Februar 2017)

Wie wärs wenn du das komplette Update(ca.2,3 GB  von z.b. Chip.de) runter lädst und dann alles Installierst? Habe die Update funktion in Win 7 auch abgeschaltet und mache das so!


----------

